# Gun Owner Rights Organizations



## Bob Hubbard

*Second Amendment Foundation*
http://www.saf.org/
*
NATIONAL RIFLE ASSOCIATION*
http://nra.org/
NATIONAL RIFLE ASSOCIATION


----------



## Carol

*GOAL - Gun Owners' Action League *(Massachusetts)
www.goal.org
*
GO-NH - Gun Owners of New Hampshire *(New Hampshire NRA affiliate)
www.gonh.org

*MGOA - Maine Gun Owners Association*
www.mgoa.org

*Gun Owners of Vermont*
www.gunownersofvermont.org


----------



## KenpoTex

Gun Owners of America
http://gunowners.org/

Jews for the Preservation of Firearms Ownership
http://www.jpfo.org/

2nd Amendment Sisters
http://www.2asisters.org/The 

The Pink Pistols
http://www.pinkpistols.org/

Armed Females of America
http://www.armedfemalesofamerica.com/


----------



## dart68

www.rmgo.org

Rocky Mountain Gun Owners


----------



## triggerman357

Georgia Carry

www.georgiacarry.org


----------



## Grenadier

Coalition of Connecticut Sportsmen:

http://www.ctsportsmen.com


----------



## PhotonGuy

They need to make a New Jersey gun rights organization.


----------



## stanly stud

old thread but i wish we had Gun laws here like in the US. Would love to be able to go shooting on the ranges again. This was my baby

Browning high power 9mm   old now but i loved it.


----------



## CB Jones

stanly stud said:


> old thread but i wish we had Gun laws here like in the US. Would love to be able to go shooting on the ranges again. This was my baby
> 
> Browning high power 9mm   old now but i loved it.
> View attachment 23495



Are PCP guns legal?  (use compressed air)

You can get them in calibers from .22 to .50?

Here is  Evanix:







It's a little expensive to get started because you have to buy the gun, air tank and, fill Station but if you wanted to get back to shooting this might be a option.


----------



## stanly stud

CB Jones said:


> Are PCP guns legal?  (use compressed air)
> 
> You can get them in calibers from .22 to .50?
> 
> Here is  Evanix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little expensive to get started because you have to buy the gun, air tank and, fill Station but if you wanted to get back to shooting this might be a option.


never seen that before...  we had like air rifles as a kid but i think what you have now is much more powerful. i honestly think it´s great that you can go shooting in the US. maybe it´s easier in some states i do not know. My older Brother was in the states last year & he got to do some shooting. he was ex british army too so knew a bit about shooting.


----------



## CB Jones

stanly stud said:


> never seen that before...  we had like air rifles as a kid but i think what you have now is much more powerful. i honestly think it´s great that you can go shooting in the US. maybe it´s easier in some states i do not know. My older Brother was in the states last year & he got to do some shooting. he was ex british army too so knew a bit about shooting[/QUOTE】



One of the guys I work with has a .22 caller PCP rifle....his son hunts rabbits with it. Its pretty impressive and very accurate.


----------



## jobo

CB Jones said:


> Are PCP guns legal?  (use compressed air)
> 
> You can get them in calibers from .22 to .50?
> 
> Here is  Evanix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little expensive to get started because you have to buy the gun, air tank and, fill Station but if you wanted to get back to shooting this might be a option.


no, air guns are only legal if they have a very low power, im not sure now what that actualy is but you strugle to break a beer bottle with it at 6 foot


----------



## CB Jones

jobo said:


> no, air guns are only legal if they have a very low power, im not sure now what that actualy is but you strugle to break a beer bottle with it at 6 foot



Did they change the law in the last 2 years.

This link claims this one is legal.  It's a .22 cal.


----------



## jobo

CB Jones said:


> Did they change the law in the last 2 years.
> 
> This link claims this one is legal.  It's a .22 cal.


not that im aWare of, it quotes the figure as 6 footpounds, which will strugle to break a beer bottle at 6 feet, it just kbocks them over,, , i know ive tried
it does however appear to be easily adjustable upwards,  if they catch you with it they will considere it a fire arm and punish you accordingly


----------



## Deleted member 39746

CB Jones said:


> Did they change the law in the last 2 years.
> 
> This link claims this one is legal.  It's a .22 cal.



the only change of i know in regards to air weapons is a 2 joules being the cut off for airsoft weapons.  (anything higher is deemed a air rifle/pistol and its a crime to shoot somone with it as its assualt with a weapons)

And in non joboese, yes they are lawful in the U.K, pending country on details, and many people use air pistols for pistol shooting now due to pistols being "banned".    You can still get the "over powered" ones but they are deemed firearms so you need a license not just a age check.   No idea what the pressure cut off is for when you need a firearms license.       I dont know what a footpund is, unclear on joules and unclear on FPS, and they seem to in this sector use all 3 intefchnagbly without conversions.(annoys the **** out of me)   Subject to change anyway, the air weapon change was in the 2019 offensive weapon bill i think, maybe the 2020 one. 

presuming this is U.K.


----------



## dvcochran

Rat said:


> the only change of i know in regards to air weapons is a 2 joules being the cut off for airsoft weapons.  (anything higher is deemed a air rifle/pistol and its a crime to shoot somone with it as its assualt with a weapons)
> 
> And in non joboese, yes they are lawful in the U.K, pending country on details, and many people use air pistols for pistol shooting now due to pistols being "banned".    You can still get the "over powered" ones but they are deemed firearms so you need a license not just a age check.   No idea what the pressure cut off is for when you need a firearms license.       I dont know what a footpund is, unclear on joules and unclear on FPS, and they seem to in this sector use all 3 intefchnagbly without conversions.(annoys the **** out of me)   Subject to change anyway, the air weapon change was in the 2019 offensive weapon bill i think, maybe the 2020 one.
> 
> presuming this is U.K.


foot-pound
/ˌfo͝otˈpound/

_noun_

1.
a unit of energy equal to the amount required to raise 1 pound a distance of 1 foot.


2.
a unit of torque equal to the force of 1 lb acting perpendicularly to an axis of rotation at a distance of 1 foot.
joule
/jo͞ol/

_noun_

the SI unit of work or energy, equal to the work done by a force of one newton when its point of application moves one meter in the direction of action of the force, equivalent to one 3600th of a watt-hour.
FPS - feet per second.


----------



## Tez3

stanly stud said:


> old thread but i wish we had Gun laws here like in the US. Would love to be able to go shooting on the ranges again. This was my baby
> 
> 
> ]




SIMPLY SHOOTERS ASSOCIATION UK | LEARN | PERFECT | TEACH


Understandable if you don't fancy Warcop though


----------

